# Togging at Indian River Inlet 11/26-11/27



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

After the turkey day, I went Tautog fishing along with some of my buddies for the first time . We arrived at our destination around 9pm Friday night and fish until Saturday evening 6 pm. We ended with (1) 30" Rockfish, (1) 29" Rockfish, (1) 15" tautog, and a small skate. Rockfish were caught on a swimming shad. Tautog was caught with green crab and skate was caught with shrimp. We were targeting Tautog, but we did not have much luck. However, the people to our left and right were catching the Tautog like crazy with a lot of keepers. Saw a few that are in the 18"-19". Interestingly, I noticed that the people that were catching Taugtog around us were using small crab that has a light reddish color. It is about the same size as the green crab that we have bought at Bill's Sport Shop. It was kind of confusing because I asked one of the fisherman nearby us to see what kind of crab that he is using. He answered "green crab," but his crab doesn't look green like the one we bought at Bill's Sport Shop. Does anyone know if there are more than one type of green crab? Or knows what type of crab is it for light reddish looking crab? We also use sand fleas, but that doesn't to be the bait of choice when we were there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work on the Striper.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I have heard that the crab may be speckled or calico or something like that. They catch them at the Henlopen pier.


----------



## Newcaptn (Oct 16, 2011)

This sounds like a calico crab. I have seen calico's being caught with a cast net. There is another type of small crab that can be found after dark in the rocks with a flash light.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

You mean these?


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

@TunaFish, Yes, I believe the crab in your picture are the same as the one that everyone use at Indian River Inlet. Everyone seem to have the crab in a bucket versus my is green crab in a plastic bag bought from Bill's Sport Shop.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice job, they call those white leggers and they work pretty well for tog. i knew i should have went to IRI in stead of 3Rs


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

So where to you get "white leggers"? Can you catch them? Do you buy them?

Thanks


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

@RuddeDogg, Thanks
@ Surfnsam, you still have until the 11/30 . Where did you go? and did you have any luck?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

BlueHwy said:


> So where to you get "white leggers"? Can you catch them? Do you buy them?
> 
> Thanks


What Reddog1 says. Pick up some cheapie crab nets at Walmart and bring some chicken parts. You should be able to fill your bucket in a little over an hour or so.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

@ Surfnsam, you still have until the 11/30 . Where did you go? and did you have any luck?[/QUOTE]

went to the fishing beach at 3Rs road which is about 3/4 mile south of IRI, grady black and i fished most of the day there on sat. gb got a nice size doggy and 2 clear nose rays, i got the big skunk. saturday was a great day for fishing, not so good for catching


----------

